# U.S. Machine Tool Company, Vertical Milling Machine, Model V, rehab help needed



## gkbikers (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello everyone.

About a month ago, I purchased the mill in the title, Model "V". It was one of those "pig in a poke" kind of buys. I could look, but I could NOT see it run as it was not hooked up and the seller would not go to the trouble; they were about to send it to scrap. It was in rough condition. But, it was a local purchase and only about 15 miles from my home. So, I took a chance.

Here is what I've learned so far:

The Good Stuff on this machine:
- appears to have an R8 spindle.
- has the four speed gearbox in addition to the step pulleys.
- has the power downfeed option
- has the mount for the motorized gearbox and motor, BUT ALAS, no gearbox or motor came with it. Prior owner has no knowledge of this 
machine's history.

The Challenges:
The ram is stuck. On another forum, the suggestion is to open the access door, spray the inside of the ram arm with WD40 and then begin working it loose. The poster has the same machine as mine, says his was far worse, and he has done a total rebuild. So, he gave me some hope! 
The motor may or may not run, but the pulley mounted to the motor is wobbly when it is hand-spun and it also goes up and down. Not Good.
The front pulley (over the cutter head) has a damaged groove on the bottom; it has a chip in it.
The coolant pump is history

So, if anyone here knows anything about this machine, I'm all ears. Suggestions about the step pulleys (replacement or repair), freeing the ram, motor alternatives (if the motor shaft is bent or the bearings are shot), etc., etc. are welcome.

Thanks for your interest and assistance.

gkbikers


----------



## gkbikers (Sep 27, 2012)

ncollar said:


> I would like to see some pictures of MillRite. I have got a e-manuel for my machine, I will attach it for you maybe you can use it.
> Nelson Collar
> 
> You can't escape the responsibility of tomorrow by evading it today. May the Lord Direct Your Steps
> "When injustice becomes law - resistance becomes duty."



Sorry for the long delay in responding. I've been preoccupied for the last couple of months.

Here's a pic of my machine and a picture of a similar machine in better condition:


----------



## kilroy (Oct 3, 2012)

gkbikers, I just joined and what do I see but another U.S Machine mill like mine. Mine is a model VT  . Have it up and running now for a short time, just getting use to it.  It has brown& sharpe #9 taper, so tooling has been an adventure. I now have a full set of tool holders and collets. I am now waiting on the new vise to show up from ENCO. I also have the original set up paper work the manual and lub chart.


----------



## tkingmo (Oct 3, 2012)

I have the #2 VM. I wonder how they are different?


----------



## gkbikers (Oct 9, 2012)

kilroy said:


> gkbikers, I just joined and what do I see but another U.S Machine mill like mine. Mine is a model VT . Have it up and running now for a short time, just getting use to it. It has brown& sharpe #9 taper, so tooling has been an adventure. I now have a full set of tool holders and collets. I am now waiting on the new vise to show up from ENCO. I also have the original set up paper work the manual and lub chart.



Hi Kilroy. Our machines appear to be the very same. Mine is in Much Worse condition than yours. It will probably require a complete tear-down and rebuild. This biggest problem, at least at this point, is that the ram will not feed through the base. It is rusted solid. Hopefully, when I hook power to it, the motor will run and the spindle will operate properly. If not, I may just sell it for parts. I would rather have it working though.

Congrats on your purchase. Please let us know how it runs.

gkbikers


----------



## gkbikers (Oct 9, 2012)

ncollar said:


> gkbiker
> I've seen you pics and I thought I replyed but I remember my computor crashed that night. The MillRite I have is a Model MV. I uploaded a pic of a fine machine like mine, but I'm not finished with mine. Under-Construction.
> Nelson Collar
> 
> ...



Hi Nelson.

Your machine is a beauty. Maybe mine will look as good someday (if I keep it!). Great job.

gkbikers.


----------



## bonneblktrk (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine is a different model but similar to yours. When I got mine it was missing a few parts.  The pulley cover, a handwheel and knob on the quill power feed "stuff".  I found a new cog belt and the power feed works but thought it would be good to get the proper control knobs and wheels.


----------



## kilroy (Oct 31, 2012)

Thought I would show where my mill ended up. Got it in position and running with new tooling and lights. I must say it probably thinks its retired like me with the amount out work it is asked to do.


----------



## bonneblktrk (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice setup.  What type of collets are you using?


----------



## kilroy (Oct 31, 2012)

bonneblktrk said:


> Nice setup.  What type of collets are you using?



bonneblktrk:  They are just ebay specials, the tool holders also, I got tired of trying to find them one at a time. B&S #9s are not very plentiful, don't know years span they were popular. These seem to be good quality, haven't used them that much and for home shop use they will be OK. Makes it nice when you can just reach and pick the one you need for the job at hand. NOW I just need more tools to put in them.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Aug 3, 2014)

Please remember that the better the fit, the smaller the rust spot needed to mock it up Solid. A few
drops of your favorite penetrating oil each time you walk by,and an electric heat when you're in the
shop to keep an eye on it.........BLJHB


----------



## rafe (Jan 9, 2015)

Anything with a lightning bolt on it is just fine with me !


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 9, 2015)

I owned one of these for a little while, but sold it because I wanted something that had a more common spindle taper (mine was B&S #9).
http://www.dans-hobbies.com/2008/12/15/my-new-to-me-mill/


----------



## Marv (Sep 16, 2015)

kilroy said:


> gkbikers, I just joined and what do I see but another U.S Machine mill like mine. Mine is a model VT  . Have it up and running now for a short time, just getting use to it.  It has brown& sharpe #9 taper, so tooling has been an adventure. I now have a full set of tool holders and collets. I am now waiting on the new vise to show up from ENCO. I also have the original set up paper work the manual and lub chart.



I also have one.   Could I get a copy of the manual & lub Chart Please.


----------



## Steelcrafted (Aug 31, 2018)

kilroy said:


> bonneblktrk:  They are just ebay specials, the tool holders also, I got tired of trying to find them one at a time. B&S #9s are not very plentiful, don't know years span they were popular. These seem to be good quality, haven't used them that much and for home shop use they will be OK. Makes it nice when you can just reach and pick the one you need for the job at hand. NOW I just need more tools to put in them.


 
Kilroy, did you ever get the overarm loose?  I have the same machine I just acquired, I'm also having trouble getting mine to come loose....that is pretty much the only thing I need to do to make the machine perfect again :-(  tried PB blaster and it's not working as fast as I'd like lol


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 1, 2018)

I think there were some detailed tips and techniques in the Van Norman section about un-sticking a stuck ram- big blocks of wood and plenty of penetrating fluid is the main idea- and lots of patience
mark


----------



## BrentTexas (Dec 22, 2018)

I am new here. I just purchased a US Machine Tool Company V2. I have yet to set it up. It needs a good cleaning. The ram seems too be free and working. It came from a working machine shop. Any suggestions would be great. First things I am going too do is Build a custom base for it that will allow me too slide my pallet jack under it whenever I need to move. Obviously realizing this isn't its forever place. The Table is very tight. The old grease has hardened and it needs a good cleaning. Planning to give it a good coat of brush on enamel. It still has a Westinghouse 3 phase motor that I am keeping. Setting it up with a VFD. Thanks. Brent


----------



## Steelcrafted (Dec 22, 2018)

It depends on how soon you want to use it ..I have a model V as well that I just rescued, it took a few cans of pb blaster and everything moves nice...I haven't taken off the table or saddle yet...but the axis move nice and smooth now....the spindle bearings are a little noisy, but there is no play, unfortunately they can't be oiled or greased or anything...mine has some wear, but I don't care, I paid $400 for it, it's well worth it lol....I doubled the value just with a coat of paint lol.... If you search Steelcrafted on Instagram you can see some pics of it....


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 22, 2018)

BrentTexas said:


> I am new here. I just purchased a US Machine Tool Company V2. I have yet to set it up. It needs a good cleaning. The ram seems too be free and working. It came from a working machine shop. Any suggestions would be great. First things I am going too do is Build a custom base for it that will allow me too slide my pallet jack under it whenever I need to move. Obviously realizing this isn't its forever place. The Table is very tight. The old grease has hardened and it needs a good cleaning. Planning to give it a good coat of brush on enamel. It still has a Westinghouse 3 phase motor that I am keeping. Setting it up with a VFD. Thanks. Brent


The sliding surfaces are designed to use way oil on them, not grease!  Even if there are Zerk fittings, commonly used for grease, they still use oil.  Unfortunately, the only real way to clean them up is to take it completely apart, clean everything up, and then put it back to work with way oil.  ISO68 way oil would be preferred on a mill like that one.  It is a mistake to leave the grease in place, it can damage the machine.


----------



## BrentTexas (Dec 22, 2018)

I say it was grease. It may be oil but this machine looks like its been sitting for a while. I purchased it last week on an auction for $200. Apparently the person listing the item didn't know of the compartment on the side. Inside were a pile of goodies. Shown in the photo. Once I get it setup and cleaned up and painted it will be used a lot. Time is the only thing keeping it from happening. The table is very solid with no play at all. Everything seems to be moving as needed but seems like the oil has dried out a bit so its very stiff. I am planning to go through the machine thoroughly, lube all of the fittings and check it all out. Clean what I can without doing a major overhaul.  Thank Bob for the info on the oil. Any other info would be greatly appreciated. I have been watching the machine shop auctions lately and have noticed that they are going fairly reasonable. Just an FYI.  It seems that if the machine is heavy and not very easy to move, folks tend to not bid. With the local rigging companies wanting too charge $300 to $500 to bring a forklift and load it or palatalize it for you it tends too discourage people to bid.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2018)

That's a great score, and the bonus stuff makes it even sweeter! Congrats!


----------



## Barnes (Jan 14, 2021)

gkbikers said:


> Sorry for the long delay in responding. I've been preoccupied for the last couple of months.
> 
> Here's a pic of my machine and a picture of a similar machine in better condition:
> 
> ...


I have a model V2461 with lima motor r8 collects















bonneblktrk said:


> Nice setup.  What type of collets are you using?


----------



## Barnes (Jan 25, 2021)

Barnes said:


> I have a model V2461 with lima motor r8 collects


R8 collets  need info on this machine  US Machine tool co. milling machine  any help...would be great,pictures or manual....Thanks


----------



## Barnes (Jan 25, 2021)

Marv said:


> I also have one.   Could I get a copy of the manual & lub Chart Please.


Do you have  manual for your US mill? MAY I get a copy or any info on this mill...Thanks


----------

